# Oxy-Gasoline Cutting Torches



## DONNZ (Oct 9, 2012)

Seem to be the last one to know about these developments. Cut and weld with gasoline.

Some of these torches can cut through 14" of steal. 

Small version:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=oxy-gasoline+cutting+torch

From what I can gather it uses a bit more oxy but can save up to 80% on fuel cost. 

Well, now I know.


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 9, 2012)

DONNZ said:


> From what I can gather it uses a bit more oxy but can save up to 80% on fuel cost.




But it uses gasoline.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 9, 2012)

In the old books, many furnaces used gasoline. Bico (or, Bico-Braun) made a great little assay furnace that used gasoline. I'm thinking the heavy-built gas container for it had a manual pump (like a tire pump) on it to introduce air into the gas under pressure. Never seen one - just seen pictures. I'm not quite that old. Later versions used propane, I think. Almost anything can be made safe if you know what you're doing and have the right equipment.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Oct 9, 2012)

I worked in a scrap yard that had a gas/oxy torch, cut almost all day on 1 gallon of gas. The pump pressurizes the fuel tank and the liquid gas is delivered right to the tip. I was cutting 18" diameter press rods. The setup they had was from Petrogen.


----------



## jamesgan (Jul 11, 2013)

the oxy-gasoline cutting torches we have is from GYJD, Gaoyang International Trading Co., Ltd. I use it for downsize scrap steel


----------

